# Why smartphones point to smarter cameras



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

There was one very interesting number discussed at Nokia's New York launch of its next-generation Lumia devices. According to analyst firm IDC, 2012 will be the year the smartphone overtakes the digital camera, with over 1.4 billion images coming from the phones in our pockets  and over 600 million of those images will be shared on social-media networks.

Read More


----------

